# Jetter does too good of a job



## Unclog1776

So I warranty sewers against roots for a full year and also send out reminder postcards one year from date of service to have the sewer checked with a camera. Have been doing this for a long time and up until recently I would say 50-75% of the follow up cameras resulted in a cleaning job. 

Well it's been a little over a year since I purchased my first brute Jetter and some of my recent follow up inspections have been customers we used the Jetter on. So far we have done 7 and each one was still as clean as it was the day we jetted it....

I might have found myself a double edged sword here lol


----------



## Drain Pro

Don't worry. You can't stop Mother Nature.


----------



## AssTyme

Are you saying that the roots stopped growing because they were cut out with a jetter and with a rod/blade they were growing back ?

When you were rodding what was the type/size of the mechanical blade and what was the line diameter ?


----------



## Unclog1776

AssTyme said:


> Are you saying that the roots stopped growing because they were cut out with a jetter and with a rod/blade they were growing back ? When you were rodding what was the type/size of the mechanical blade and what was the line diameter ?


We were doing what I consider to be a good job when using the auger. Would always try to get a full size cutter down the line but sometimes the situation would prevent it. Everything here is 6" outside and you are lucky to have a 4" clean out inside. I was just surprised to not see nearly as much growth on the recent check ups. 

With the auger I would never walk away or warranty a job if we weren't able to restore at least 80% of pipe diameter. The Jetter gets 100% nearly every time.


----------



## AssTyme

Unclog1776 said:


> We were doing what I consider to be a good job when using the auger. Would always try to get a full size cutter down the line but sometimes the situation would prevent it. Everything here is 6" outside and you are lucky to have a 4" clean out inside. I was just surprised to not see nearly as much growth on the recent check ups.
> 
> With the auger I would never walk away or warranty a job if we weren't able to restore at least 80% of pipe diameter. The Jetter gets 100% nearly every time.



OK, so what your saying is that the lines were never cleaned close to 100% with the rod ?

Have you tried the Eel 4x6 expansion blades ?


----------



## AssTyme

Are you running brine through your jetter...:whistling2:


----------



## Unclog1776

AssTyme said:


> OK, so what your saying is that the lines were never cleaned close to 100% with the rod ? Have you tried the Eel 4x6 expansion blades ?


I just I'm just highlighting the fact that the Jetter is better at fully cleaning a line when you don't have a full size clean out


----------



## dhal22

The jetter does a better job despite what the non jetter owners say. If nothing else, by the time you make multiple passes with a cable, switch to different heads, make multiple camera inspections a jetter would have completed the job and been long gone.

I can open a line, switch to full size root cutter head and clean a line with the best of them but i prefer my jetter.


----------



## Roto-Rooter

Unclog1776 said:


> We were doing what I consider to be a good job when using the auger. Would always try to get a full size cutter down the line but sometimes the situation would prevent it. Everything here is 6" outside and you are lucky to have a 4" clean out inside. I was just surprised to not see nearly as much growth on the recent check ups.
> 
> With the auger I would never walk away or warranty a job if we weren't able to restore at least 80% of pipe diameter. The Jetter gets 100% nearly every time.


Unclog what head are you using with the jetter? I have a worthog WT, Root Rat, and a ENZ. Just wondering what you were using on yours? I love the jetter for the thick (Oatmeal) ones. It makes things faster.


----------



## KoleckeINC

15k sewer rod. Doesn't make cents. Can't let your rookie use it. Can easily be frozen. Good for grease. But line must be open before you jet it or, FLOOD. It takes me 2 hours to rod 110' 3 times with inner core cables that are practically apprentice proof. It's nice to have, but unless the line is broke its-not necessary.


----------



## gear junkie

KoleckeINC said:


> 15k sewer rod. Doesn't make cents. Can't let your rookie use it. Can easily be frozen. Good for grease. But line must be open before you jet it or, FLOOD. It takes me 2 hours to rod 110' 3 times with inner core cables that are practically apprentice proof. It's nice to have, but unless the line is broke its-not necessary.


Sounds like a machine that only the pros can use effectively(and sometimes not even then). Can remove 99% of roots every single time....even in a 6" pipe when a 3" c/o is your only access. Only thing I need to lift is 20lbs of jetter hose. Cuts as effective 150' out as it does 15' out. Doesn't get root bound and the cutter head is self cleaning. Can bill out for the same amount of time but can make more money, do a better job and show better results. I think I'll keep jetting.


----------



## gear junkie

Unclog1776 said:


> So I warranty sewers against roots for a full year and also send out reminder postcards one year from date of service to have the sewer checked with a camera. Have been doing this for a long time and up until recently I would say 50-75% of the follow up cameras resulted in a cleaning job.
> 
> Well it's been a little over a year since I purchased my first brute Jetter and some of my recent follow up inspections have been customers we used the Jetter on. So far we have done 7 and each one was still as clean as it was the day we jetted it....
> 
> I might have found myself a double edged sword here lol


That's a great endorsement right there. Now that those people have seen the results for themself, just ask them if there are any of their family or friends that could benefit from the same service.


----------



## Unclog1776

KoleckeINC said:


> 15k sewer rod. Doesn't make cents. Can't let your rookie use it. Can easily be frozen. Good for grease. But line must be open before you jet it or, FLOOD. It takes me 2 hours to rod 110' 3 times with inner core cables that are practically apprentice proof. It's nice to have, but unless the line is broke its-not necessary.


 You would let your rookie run a mainline machine? 

When I have a rookie he spends his first year cleaning up messes the pros make. And by messes I mean using a mop, sanitizer spray and good old fashioned elbow grease to make it look like the drain cleaning job never happened. 

Can't freeze if its stored in heated shop that the Jetter makes the payment for. 

The line does not need to be open in order to jet it. If you know how to use a Jetter you know how to control floods.


----------



## Unclog1776

Roto-Rooter said:


> Unclog what head are you using with the jetter? I have a worthog WT, Root Rat, and a ENZ. Just wondering what you were using on yours? I love the jetter for the thick (Oatmeal) ones. It makes things faster.


Warthog is go to nozzle for anything 4" or above. After that if its roots I'll use the RR to make everything pretty. 

For 3" I have a 1/4" hose with basic nozzle kit. I don't get calls for 3" with roots so it's all I need. 

2" I use the stainless steel braided 1/8" trap hose with a basic 1 forward 4 reverse nozzle. The only 2" I ever jet is residential kitchen sinks or sump lines.


----------



## Flyout95

I start service work Monday, we have a jetter, I'm interested to see what type it is, I know on the truck I carry a k-50, and a drill auger. We have a 1500 in our tool room as needed. I'm excited to give it all a try. Maybe I'll have to hire one of you guys to pull out my cable...


----------



## rjbphd

Flyout95 said:


> I start service work Monday, we have a jetter, I'm interested to see what type it is, I know on the truck I carry a k-50, and a drill auger. We have a 1500 in our tool room as needed. I'm excited to give it all a try. Maybe I'll have to hire one of you guys to pull out my cable...


whooo ooo. Flyout gonna be collecting white mice soon!


----------



## Unclog1776

rjbphd said:


> whooo ooo. Flyout gonna be collecting white mice soon!


I can't wait to hear about it


----------



## Flyout95

I hate you RJ. You're the best.


----------



## dhal22

Unclog1776 said:


> The line does not need to be open in order to jet it. If you know how to use a Jetter you know how to control floods.


Correct. Mine has a remote control, I have worked through a few restaurant lines heading downstream by carefully controlling the backwash that way.


----------



## Unclog1776

dhal22 said:


> Correct. Mine has a remote control, I have worked through a few restaurant lines heading downstream by carefully controlling the backwash that way.


Do you use a remote reel when doing that?


----------



## fixitright

Cleaned a 4" main line last week for a customer. 
He had a franchise company offer to jet the line for $1,700.00. 

Easy line. Opened it up for less than $200.00 with the dreel.
Took ninety minutes including clean up and BS time.

Good ratio of overhead and profit.

Sometimes not fixing what already works is good.


----------



## AssTyme

A professional drain cleaner can properly clean most residential lines with a rod & bit.

Jetters are over kill... a way to make more $$$ or the lazy man, I don't know what I'm doing but I'll run my bad azz jet...

I have seen several lines jetted by companies around here that I've had to follow up with my rod for a fraction of the price :laughing:


----------



## Unclog1776

AssTyme said:


> A professional drain cleaner can properly clean most residential lines with a rod & bit. Jetters are over kill... a way to make more $$$ or the lazy man, I don't know what I'm doing but I'll run my bad azz jet I have seen several lines jetted by companies around here that I've had to follow up with my rod :laughing:


I used to do 3-4 main lines a day per truck before we got the cart/skid jets. Now we can do 5-7 per day per truck. 

What's wrong with making more money?

Sorry I guess I'm lazy.


----------



## AssTyme

Unclog1776 said:


> I used to do 3-4 main lines a day per truck before we got the cart/skid jets. Now we can do 5-7 per day per truck.
> 
> What's wrong with making more money?
> 
> Sorry I guess I'm lazy.




There is no way in hell that a jetter is faster. You can't feel chit, a rod is like a fishing line it tells you the line condition, where the trouble spots are without the use of a camera.


More power to all you gung ho jetter guys it wouldn't sell around here...


----------



## Unclog1776

AssTyme said:


> There is no way in hell that a jetter is faster. You can't feel chit, a rod is like a fishing line it tells you the line condition, where the trouble spots are without the use of a camera. More power to all you gung ho jetter guys it wouldn't sell around here...


Sounds like a ripe market to me. And yes I can feel. I can feel if the chit is roots. I can feel if the chit is an offset. I can feel if the chit is the chit is the 4" cast to 6" clay connection just outside the foundation (one of the most difficult connections to remove roots from) and I can feel if the chit is **** too. 

Too each there own. I cut job time in half putting the auger in the shop. Cut down cost on cables and ends. In the long run a 1000 bucks on a warthog goes farther then 1000 bucks worth of cable ends. I stand behind sewers I clean and my call back percentage has gone down


----------



## gear junkie

AssTyme said:


> There is no way in hell that a jetter is faster. You can't feel chit, a rod is like a fishing line it tells you the line condition, where the trouble spots are without the use of a camera.
> 
> 
> More power to all you gung ho jetter guys it wouldn't sell around here...


Without a camera, you're not cleaning a drain....you're just opening a hole.


----------



## bulldozer

We switched to jetters also. Just the wear and tear on your back is worth it. Both machines have their place. Its getting harder and harder to find guys that will hump a cable machine into the basement. I dont think anyone is beating on cable machines but in some parts of the country jetting can be alot more efficient.


----------



## Roto-Rooter

I use mine about 50-50. I really like having the ability to do it either way. I don't always camera after cleaning as most costumers don't want to pay the extra. I can't afford to give a free camera with the cleaning. Being just OMS and giving 11,500.00 for the camera and 10,000.00 for the jetter I just can't do both unless they want to pay for both.


----------



## Unclog1776

Roto-Rooter said:


> I use mine about 50-50. I really like having the ability to do it either way. I don't always camera after cleaning as most costumers don't want to pay the extra. I can't afford to give a free camera with the cleaning. Being just OMS and giving 11,500.00 for the camera and 10,000.00 for the jetter I just can't do both unless they want to pay for both.


I give a "free camera" by that it means the camera is not noted on the invoice. The cost of owning it is worked into the Jetter price


----------



## Drain Pro

Unclog1776 said:


> I give a "free camera" by that it means the camera is not noted on the invoice. The cost of owning it is worked into the Jetter price



I do the same thing.


----------



## bulldozer

Me to. Free.


----------



## Unclog1776

bulldozer said:


> Me to. Free.


The camera is the most skilled salesman you will ever hire and he is cheap by those standards


----------



## Drain Pro

Unclog1776 said:


> The camera is the most skilled salesman you will ever hire and he is cheap by those standards



Ditto.


----------



## affordabledrain

AssTyme said:


> A professional drain cleaner can properly clean most residential lines with a rod & bit.
> 
> Jetters are over kill... a way to make more $$$ or the lazy man, I don't know what I'm doing but I'll run my bad azz jet...
> 
> I have seen several lines jetted by companies around here that I've had to follow up with my rod for a fraction of the price :laughing:



Every tool has its place. Not being able to accept that is not good. 

Who doesn't want to make more money?

I consider myself old school when it comes down to sewer and drains. Yet I do believe in jetters and cameras they all have their place. Just like drums and sectionals


----------



## Unclog1776

Haters gonna hate


----------



## dhal22

fixitright said:


> Cleaned a 4" main line last week for a customer.
> He had a franchise company offer to jet the line for $1,700.00.
> 
> Easy line. Opened it up for less than $200.00 with the dreel.
> Took ninety minutes including clean up and BS time.
> 
> Good ratio of overhead and profit.
> 
> Sometimes not fixing what already works is good.


I'm losing money if I charge that little.


----------



## fixitright

dhal22 said:


> I'm losing money if I charge that little.


In this area the going rate.
OMS, little to no overhead (no jetter or camera)

Works well for me. Following my businesses plan, making money, 
zero debt and can sleep well at night. 

I like it.:yes:


----------



## KoleckeINC

It's official! We've gone from drum vs Sextional to Sextional vs Jetter! Oh the humanity! Not another 457 pages of this crap....


----------



## fixitright

dhal22 said:


> I'm losing money if I charge that little.


In this area the going rate.
OMS, little to no overhead (no jetter or camera)

Works well for me. Following my businesses plan, making money, 
zero debt and can sleep well at night. 

I like it.:yes:


----------



## Unclog1776

fixitright said:


> In this area the going rate. OMS, little to no overhead (no jetter or camera) Works well for me. Following my businesses plan, making money, zero debt and can sleep well at night. I like it.:yes:


The going rate.... I'm about twice as expensive as all my competition. My phone irritates me it rings so much


----------



## AssTyme

dhal22 said:


> I'm losing money if I charge that little.




I find that hard to believe... how can you loose money doing an hours worth of service work for $200.00+ ???


----------



## AssTyme

bulldozer said:


> Me to. Free.




My camera comes off my van someones wallet is going to open up :yes:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

AssTyme said:


> I find that hard to believe... how can you loose money doing an hours worth of service work for $200.00+ ???


For me it's simple...commercial customer call comes in at its most likely gonna be a 35-40 mile drive one way so it's not an hour worth of work. I'm at the office right now...if a work Oder comes through I'll most likely have a 35 mile, 40 min drive there, then about 40 mins total then the drive back if nothing comes in. That's why I'm more than $200 for a cabling


----------



## fixitright

I guess it's to each his own.

I have a conscience. The folks I serve are mostly lower middle class to 
just plain poor. Upselling/gouging my clients would keep me awake at night.

We all do what we do. What works for some won't for others.

I seldom drive more than 15 miles and usually much less.
It's called working smart. Lifes just to short.

Just now I decided to take tomorrow off and take my grandkids to the park.:thumbup:


----------



## Unclog1776

It's not gouging. And the camera isn't free. It just doesn't have its own individual charge. Look up my facebook page. I have 25 five star reviews.


----------



## plbgbiz

Wow. Lucrative pricing, upselling, gouging, conscience, and being able to sleep at night all discussed as though they have ANYTHING to do with each other.


----------



## Unclog1776

plbgbiz said:


> Wow. Lucrative pricing, upselling, gouging, conscience, and being able to sleep at night all discussed as though they have ANYTHING to do with each other.


All I said is jetters a cool! This spiraled out of control


----------



## Drain Pro

Unclog1776 said:


> It's not gouging. And the camera isn't free. It just doesn't have its own individual charge. Look up my facebook page. I have 25 five star reviews.



What's your Facebook page?


----------



## Drain Pro

I've got lots of debt but sleep great at night. All my investments are more than paying for themselves.


----------



## affordabledrain

AssTyme said:


> I find that hard to believe... how can you loose money doing an hours worth of service work for $200.00+ ???


Easily travel time, savingn a few cents for a warranty call. Disposables, fuel, wear and tear on vehicle and equipment, state licensing fees, city licensing fees, county licensing fees, bond payment to all previously stated. continuing ed credits. Etc etc


----------



## Unclog1776

Drain Pro said:


> What's your Facebook page?



https://m.facebook.com/rewesdraincleaning?refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/rewesdraincleaning


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

plbgbiz said:


> Wow. Lucrative pricing, upselling, gouging, conscience, and being able to sleep at night all discussed as though they have ANYTHING to do with each other.


Exactly! At the end of the day I tell my customers I'm not the cheapest. And as for my commercial customers they know I'm not the cheapest and they have other plumbing companies they can call at any time, but yet they call me because i provide value to my services. At the end if the day even a $69 company can technically be gouging the customer by merely performing an improper service. There's cheap and there's right. And if one want to charge the same as those who are cheap but still do it right, then I say good for you. But I value my services and I follow what my numbers tell me I need to charge to stay in business.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> At the end if the day even a $69 company can technically be gouging the customer by merely performing an improper service.


Now THAT is worth writing down! Hey if your plan/model for charging "the going rate" is working, cudos to you.

If the going rate is all the "market can bare" Starbucks would have never made it.


----------



## AssTyme

Unclog1776 said:


> All I said is jetters a cool! This spiraled out of control



All you said was that by using your jetter to clear main lines the roots seem to be not growing back because the lines were still spotless after a 1 year inspection.


I find this hard to believe...


----------



## Unclog1776

AssTyme said:


> All you said was that by using your jetter to clear main lines the roots seem to be not growing back because the lines were still spotless after a 1 year inspection. I find this hard to believe...


Have you seen how deep down into a joint the root ranger actually digs. It removes roots further than you actually can see


----------



## AssTyme

Unclog1776 said:


> It's not gouging. And the camera isn't free. It just doesn't have its own individual charge. Look up my facebook page. I have 25 five star reviews.




I'm not questioning the quality of your work but how does one get 25 Facebook reviews and what looks to be like 1 or 2 elsewhere on the interweb ? Do you give incentives for leaving a Facebook review ?


----------



## AssTyme

Unclog1776 said:


> Have you seen how deep down into a joint the root ranger actually digs. It removes roots further than you actually can see




Yes, probably opening the pathway for greater root growth :laughing:


----------



## bulldozer

Hes probably that good!


----------



## Unclog1776

AssTyme said:


> I'm not questioning the quality of your work but how does one get 25 Facebook reviews and what looks to be like 1 or 2 elsewhere on the interweb ? Do you give incentives for leaving a Facebook review ?


My trucks and business cards have a Facebook logo on them? 

What's your deal man? Did a Jetter hurt you as a child?


----------



## Drain Pro

unclog1776 said:


> my trucks and business cards have a facebook logo on them?
> 
> What's your deal man? Did a jetter hurt you as a child?



😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## AssTyme

Unclog1776 said:


> My trucks and business cards have a Facebook logo on them?
> 
> *What's your deal man? Did a Jetter hurt you as a child?*





Nope... :laughing:


----------



## Unclog1776

Then why all the Jetter hating. No one ever said an auger can't clean a line effectively. But a Jetter does it twice as fast. Less work less chance of injury, less chance of getting stuck. 

Sorry your prices don't support upgrading your equipment


----------



## AssTyme

Unclog1776 said:


> Then why all the Jetter hating. No one ever said an auger can't clean a line effectively. But a Jetter does it twice as fast. Less work less chance of injury, less chance of getting stuck.
> 
> Sorry your prices don't support upgrading your equipment



This is a discussion forum, no ?


I don't always agree on what you're saying, nothing personal. 

Plenty of people have said that an auger does not clean a line properly.

I also do not agree with a jetter being twice as fast, less work & less chance of getting hurt although I guess the latter would depend on the person & rodder. I actually know I've heard of more close to death stories from running a jetter over a cable machine.

My prices have nothing to do with it. My equipment needs no upgrading. If I wanted one or needed one it would be in my driveway.


----------



## affordabledrain

I have seen articles of guys being killed both jetterss and cables.


----------



## Unclog1776

affordabledrain said:


> I have seen articles of guys being killed both jetterss and cables.


Worst I saw was a city employee didn't get the nozzle set right in the manhole. It shot up and hit him in the head. The only other guy out there was a block away at the next manhole. 

It's been a few years forget where I read about that


----------



## plungerboy

AssTyme said:


> I also do not agree with a jetter being twice as fast, less work.




How much jetting have you done in the past?


----------



## Drain Pro

I used to be of the opinion that I could clean a line just as good with a cable than anyone could with a jet, until I got a jet. In terms of tree roots, a cable is no match as far as thoroughness. I don't believe in expandable cutters either. Too many damaged joints would prohibit it from making it all the way through the line in a lot of cases. I can wipe out 99% of all roots in a couple of passes with my jet and appropriate nozzle. I'm a changed mechanic. A cable is not on the same level as a jet. For me,it's no doubt that it's faster,easier, and does a better job.


----------



## AssTyme

plungerboy said:


> How much jetting have you done in the past?




Zero, don't have the need, want or drama.


----------



## AssTyme

I'm going out for a few drinks and when I get back I'm going to start an informational thread on the Eel 4x6 expansion blades.

Some will be impressed others not so much but it's all 100% real world stuff. Not edited to only show the good stuff or run a camera down next to the cutting head to make sure all of the stragglers are gone.


----------



## Unclog1776

AssTyme said:


> Zero, don't have the need, want or drama.


 So what your saying is pretty much take every response you have made to this thread and sum it up as you're spewing nonsense about something you don't understand?

This type of attitude is the reason I don't have to spend a lot on advertising.


----------



## Unclog1776

Can your expandable cutter work this fast without having to be pulled back and cleaned off?

http://youtu.be/H46fdVQi_XE


----------



## AssTyme

Unclog1776 said:


> Can your expandable cutter work this fast without having to be pulled back and cleaned off?
> 
> http://youtu.be/H46fdVQi_XE




Expansion blades have never balled up yet they shred the chit.


----------



## AssTyme

Unclog1776 said:


> So what your saying is pretty much take every response you have made to this thread and sum it up as *you're spewing nonsense* about something you don't understand?
> 
> This type of attitude is the reason I don't have to spend a lot on advertising.




Only the facts Sir, only the facts... :yes:


----------



## GREENPLUM

AssTyme said:


> Only the facts Sir, only the facts... :yes:


That's just it! You don't know what you're taking about, you have no factual information, you don't know


----------



## AssTyme

GREENPLUM said:


> That's just it! You don't know what you're taking about, you have no factual information, you don't know




Go play with your Lego's... :laughing:


----------



## Unclog1776

AssTyme said:


> Go play with your Lego's... :laughing:


You have admitted that you have no experience with a Jetter but keep writing off everyone who does.


----------



## AssTyme

Unclog1776 said:


> You have admitted that you have no experience with a Jetter but keep writing off everyone who does.




You're missing the point, I said that a cable machine can do about as good as job as a jetter on MOST residential lines.


You guys need more proof ???


----------



## Unclog1776

AssTyme said:


> You're missing the point, I said that a cable machine can do about as good as job as a jetter on MOST residential lines. You guys need more proof ???


 No it's can't. 

Will those pics last years of flow? Yes. 

Could it have been cleaner with less physical work? Yes.

Could you have cleared the same line if it was clogged with a 10 foot log of sludge? Nope. You would sit there and watch water pop trying to work the correct spot. Jetter would just eat it to bits.


----------



## KoleckeINC

Don't take any crap from these beer belly suspender wearin Jmen. Your a hero to all of your clientelle. J/k Jmen


----------



## gear junkie

AssTyme said:


> You're missing the point, I said that a cable machine can do about as good as job as a jetter on MOST residential lines.
> 
> 
> You guys need more proof ???


"about as good as job" I guess we all have different definitions of this.


----------



## GREENPLUM

AssTyme said:


> Go play with your Lego's... :laughing:


Don't be angry aSS


----------



## AssTyme

Unclog1776 said:


> No it's can't.
> 
> Will those pics last years of flow? Yes.
> 
> Could it have been cleaner with less physical work? Yes.
> 
> *Could you have cleared the same line if it was clogged with a 10 foot log of sludge?* Nope. You would sit there and watch water pop trying to work the correct spot. Jetter would just eat it to bits.



Yup, just spin cable in reverse to cork screw sludge haven't lost a battle yet even with grease packed restaurants.

Seems to me you weren't very skilled as a cable operator so you jumped on the jet train ???


Time for bed have jobs in the AM.

Nite fellas...


----------



## Unclog1776

AssTyme said:


> Yup, just spin cable in reverse to cork screw sludge haven't lost a battle yet even with grease packed restaurants. Seems to me you weren't very skilled as a cable operator so you jumped on the jet train ??? Time for bed have jobs in the AM. Nite fellas...


Work smarter not harder. We get it point proven your good with an auger. Jetters are here and they aren't going anywhere. They allow people without the magic touch experienced cable operators have to do an effective job. Industries advance its just something that happens.


----------



## Roto-Rooter

Unclog1776 said:


> Can your expandable cutter work this fast without having to be pulled back and cleaned off?
> 
> http://youtu.be/H46fdVQi_XE


Unclog: Do you know what GPM and PSI that video was???? Mine: 8GPM 3800PSI
I am still debating on the RR. I have read where it will hang up on bad joints. I love the Worthog and my Root Rat seems to work good also. Around here there is a lot of clay that has shifted and some with real bad joints. I even had the Worthog hung once. The roots in a old 6" clay rapped around the head and had me hung for a while. Of course been hung with the cable also. I am starting to use the jetter more but I am from the old school and was schooled by my dad back in the 50's but I am changing. I do know there is a use for both machines. I bought the jetter because of the 11/2 gallon stools which was making sewers so thick it was time consuming to get them open. Not so with the jetter, but have found the cable doing better on the the larger roots which get into the old clay lines. I have found some a big a my little finger and the cable and blades seem to do better.


----------



## Unclog1776

Roto-Rooter said:


> Unclog: Do you know what GPM and PSI that video was???? Mine: 8GPM 3800PSI I am still debating on the RR. I have read where it will hang up on bad joints. I love the Worthog and my Root Rat seems to work good also. Around here there is a lot of clay that has shifted and some with real bad joints. I even had the Worthog hung once. The roots in a old 6" clay rapped around the head and had me hung for a while. Of course been hung with the cable also. I am starting to use the jetter more but I am from the old school and was schooled by my dad back in the 50's but I am changing. I do know there is a use for both machines. I bought the jetter because of the 11/2 gallon stools which was making sewers so thick it was time consuming to get them open. Not so with the jetter, but have found the cable doing better on the the larger roots which get into the old clay lines. I have found some a big a my little finger and the cable and blades seem to do better.


Not sure. I have run the root ranger on my Jetter without the insert turbine and it performed great


----------



## AssTyme

Roto-Rooter said:


> Unclog: Do you know what GPM and PSI that video was???? Mine: 8GPM 3800PSI
> I am still debating on the RR. I have read where it will hang up on bad joints. I love the Worthog and my Root Rat seems to work good also. Around here there is a lot of clay that has shifted and some with real bad joints. I even had the Worthog hung once. The roots in a old 6" clay rapped around the head and had me hung for a while. Of course been hung with the cable also. I am starting to use the jetter more but I am from the old school and was schooled by my dad back in the 50's but I am changing. I do know there is a use for both machines. I bought the jetter because of the 11/2 gallon stools which was making sewers so thick it was time consuming to get them open. Not so with the jetter,* but have found the cable doing better on the the larger roots which get into the old clay lines. *I have found some a big a my little finger and the cable and blades seem to do better.




Blasphemy !!!


:laughing:


----------



## affordabledrain

Drain Pro said:


> I do the same thing.





Roto-Rooter said:


> Unclog: Do you know what GPM and PSI that video was???? Mine: 8GPM 3800PSI
> I am still debating on the RR. I have read where it will hang up on bad joints. I love the Worthog and my Root Rat seems to work good also. Around here there is a lot of clay that has shifted and some with real bad joints. I even had the Worthog hung once. The roots in a old 6" clay rapped around the head and had me hung for a while. Of course been hung with the cable also. I am starting to use the jetter more but I am from the old school and was schooled by my dad back in the 50's but I am changing. I do know there is a use for both machines. I bought the jetter because of the 11/2 gallon stools which was making sewers so thick it was time consuming to get them open. Not so with the jetter, but have found the cable doing better on the the larger roots which get into the old clay
> lines. I have found some a big a my little finger and the cable and blades seem to do better.


What cable and machine are you running


----------



## Drain Pro

I run a Duracable DM175 with 5/8"x75' inner core. I also have a second larger drum of 3/4" x 100' inner core. My guy runs a 300 and has a k-7500 with 3/4" x100' and 2 extra 3/4" x 50' to be used as necessary. My truck also contains a Dreel with 200' and a U.S. Jetting 4018.


----------



## Redwood

AssTyme said:


> Are you running brine through your jetter...:whistling2:


No.. Copper Sulfate...:laughing:


----------



## Redwood

Flyout95 said:


> I start service work Monday, we have a jetter, I'm interested to see what type it is, I know on the truck I carry a k-50, and a drill auger. We have a 1500 in our tool room as needed. I'm excited to give it all a try. Maybe I'll have to hire one of you guys to pull out my cable...


Call me when you get that funeral home job...

We'll do lunch afterwards...:laughing:


----------



## Redwood

AssTyme said:


> I find that hard to believe... how can you loose money doing an hours worth of service work for $200.00+ ???


I lose money doing 15 minutes worth of work for $200...

$400 to snake a line, $1G for one man and a jetter to show up...


----------



## AssTyme

Redwood said:


> I lose money doing 15 minutes worth of work for $200...
> 
> $400 to snake a line, $1G for one man and a jetter to show up...


----------



## gear junkie

Unclog1776 said:


> Not sure. I have run the root ranger on my Jetter without the insert turbine and it performed great


?? Can you explain?


----------



## justme

No way a cable is better than a jetter on a 4" or bigger grease line. Jetter all the way. Both tools have their place , just have to know when to use which one.


----------



## Roto-Rooter

affordabledrain said:


> What cable and machine are you running


I am running the old 55 Roto-Rooter. 130' 11/16 hollow core cable. Full 4" blades in a cone chuck.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Redwood said:


> I lose money doing 15 minutes worth of work for $200...
> 
> $400 to snake a line, $1G for one man and a jetter to show up...


Dollar amounts aren't necessarily equal across the US.
My brother in law works for Google, his salary was over 100k a couple of years ago, but would only be 70k where I live. AT's adjusted income is probably right on par.
Also AT is an owner-operator with shoe string overhead and RW is an employee of a multi truck shop. 

That being said, AT still gave it away just rodding it for that price, not to mention using his camera on the job.


----------



## AssTyme

ChrisConnor said:


> Dollar amounts aren't necessarily equal across the US.
> My brother in law works for Google, his salary was over 100k a couple of years ago, but would only be 70k where I live. AT's adjusted income is probably right on par.
> Also AT is an owner-operator with shoe string overhead and RW is an employee of a multi truck shop.
> 
> That being said, *AT still gave it away just rodding it for that price, not to mention using his camera on the job*.




I never said what I charged the guy for the above services. In my area my competitors charge an average of $150.00 for a normal, no drama, in & out rod job. I also charge for all additional services. The 4x6 expansion blades is an additional service as is my camera, etc...


----------



## AssTyme

justme said:


> No way a cable is better than a jetter on a 4" or bigger grease line. Jetter all the way. Both tools have their place , just have to know when to use which one.




Who needs a jetter... ???

My local Hardee's 4" mostly PVC just shy of 200' couldn't even push my camera through it was like a bulldozer pushing the grease.

Used my 300 on the first 100', my 1.25" on the rest. There was also an outside cleanout at 100'.

Before & after sample.


----------



## Flyout95

AssTyme said:


> Who needs a jetter... ???
> 
> My local Hardee's 4" mostly PVC just shy of 200' couldn't even push my camera through it was like a bulldozer pushing the grease.
> 
> Used my 300 on the first 100', my 1.25" on the rest. There was also an outside cleanout at 100'.
> 
> Before & after sample.


You're good with a rod. Good for you.


----------



## AssTyme

Flyout95 said:


> You're good with a rod. Good for you.




Don't be bitter  Just trying to show you guys that you do not need a jetter on most 4" or even 6" lines.


----------



## plungerboy

AssTyme said:


> Who needs a jetter... ??? My local Hardee's 4" mostly PVC just shy of 200' couldn't even push my camera through it was like a bulldozer pushing the grease. Used my 300 on the first 100', my 1.25" on the rest. There was also an outside cleanout at 100'. Before & after sample. http://s125.photobucket.com/user/AssTyme/media/hard-1_zpsonjznlc6.jpg.html http://s125.photobucket.com/user/AssTyme/media/hard-2_zpscjmosra7.jpg.html


How long did it take you? And was there an up charge for any blade changes ?


----------



## AssTyme

plungerboy said:


> How long did it take you? And was there an up charge for any blade changes ?




Long enough to properly get the job done. Nope, this was all done with standard bits.

Sorry plungeboy but if I'm going to run a $325.00 bit that no one else in my area cares to run to do a better job I'm going to add a modest charge for it.


----------



## Plumbducky

Just curious how many of you cable boys run an expanding cutter setup?



I do, and only know of a few others in my area that do.

Not many jet around me. I do have access to a better if needed.


----------



## plungerboy

AssTyme said:


> Long enough to properly get the job done. Nope, this was all done with standard bits.
> 
> Nice job not answering
> 
> Sorry plungeboy but if I'm going to run a $325.00 bit that no one else in my area cares to run to do a better job I'm going to add a modest charge for it.


That makes good business sense.


----------



## plungerboy

AssTyme said:


> Long enough to properly get the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess 4 hours?
Click to expand...


----------



## Redwood

Last week spent a day jetting, 8 hour day, 5 jetting jobs 2 hour minimum charge $1,000...

Billed out 10 hours in 8 hours which included the drive time between jobs...

Sold 1 excavation for a bellied line...

Just a typical jetting day....


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Plumbducky said:


> Just curious how many of you cable boys run an expanding cutter setup?
> 
> 
> 
> I do, and only know of a few others in my area that do.
> 
> Not many jet around me. I do have access to a better if needed.


I have yet to come across a plumber who uses an expanding cutter and I mean that's spread out over the last..oh...8 or 9 years of really digging into why many other plumbing companies just don't do drains well (in my service area anyway). 

It's like clockwork especially recently as I've been asking a lot of area plumbers about their rigs (cutaways and whatnot) as it pertains to MPG and handling. And 90% of them all have the same setup...a gorlitz 68hd with 11/16 hollow core and a 1-1/2" half "C" cutter as their mainline machine, something along the lines of a K-400 or gorlitz go50 with no blade I'm talkin cut off end with a bent tip and a general super vee, and "clobber" drain acid by the case. It's like 12 local shops got together and made bulk purchases on the same machines and got a smokin deal...there's that much mirroring. Oh, and I've yet to see another plumbing company use a sectional, and that's a big ZERO since I started cleaning drains after hours while in high school in '97...no one is running them here.


----------



## cjtheplumber

AssTyme said:


> Long enough to properly get the job done. Nope, this was all done with standard bits.
> 
> Sorry plungeboy but if I'm going to run a $325.00 bit that no one else in my area cares to run to do a better job I'm going to add a modest charge for it.


You really hate these jetters don't you. There is a place for each if you say not you are full of bull crap. I'm sure if you run into roots big enough I don't care how magical the snake is it will get stuck. Excavation or jetting will be the only rescue.

Show me the same picture on a line full of roots packed like a sigar for a 5ft area on a 6" line. I'll call you the God of snaking. You can't never put a Jetter next to a snake up for competition you will loose. On time it takes, profit you make and even results there I said it. Why not have a modest charge for jetting that will allow you to do more? Would you also tell me that you don't to this for the money. I mean to make money and pay the bills. If you say that you don't do it for the money there is no conversation or valid argument here.:whistling2:


----------



## gear junkie

AssTyme said:


> Who needs a jetter... ???
> 
> My local Hardee's 4" mostly PVC just shy of 200' couldn't even push my camera through it was like a bulldozer pushing the grease.
> 
> Used my 300 on the first 100', my 1.25" on the rest. There was also an outside cleanout at 100'.
> 
> Before & after sample.


If you're really this good with a cable machine then you're right.....you don't need a jetter. So take it as a compliment when I say I don't believe these are the same lines. Did you tie a rag to the cutter?


----------



## AssTyme

"I put you on my ignore list so anytime you post, I will not see it. Thank you and please do not respond to this message."


----------



## AssTyme

plungerboy said:


> AssTyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long enough to properly get the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess 4 hours?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I billed for 4 1/2 hours. Don't forget that I always work by myself with no help. It prolly took me 15+ minutes of messing around to set my extension cord up through the drive through window to where I as at. When I was inside I twice had to stop and move my machine so they could get in the freezer. Not on my dime, I hate restaurants...
> 
> I was only supposed to go there to video the line because there was a new district manager and she wanted to know why the drain company they were using charged them over $10,000 the prior year to keep the line open. They were even charging for a jetter, lol !!!
> 
> I pull up to the outside cleanout and stick my full sized see snake in the line. As soon as it went horizontal it was like a bulldozer pushing the grease. I only pushed it several feet and it plugged the line up. I'm thinking O' chit...
> 
> I then ran my 1.25" cable through the outside cleanout 100' to the street. It was so full of grease I first had to run the small spear head bit through, then ran in reverse to spin the crap out. Went up another size and then finished with a 3 1/2" C bit.
> 
> Later next week I went from the inside cleanout with my Spartan 300. Kitchen was tight and around 6 employees so the sectional cable was not preferred. Same thing, started out with a small bit and worked up to a 3 1/2".
> 
> After that I then went to the outside cleanout and quickly ran the line with the 3 1/2" bit to make sure all the chit made it out to the city.
> 
> I now have the account with quarterly maintenance roddings
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## gear junkie

Like I said in the beginning.....even pros sometimes don't know how to use a jetter. The problem wasn't the jetter.....it's the operator knowledge. Jetting 100' of pcv.....2 hours tops. And thats with my small jetter. Get a 4018 there and it would push everything downstream in one shot. I wonder what the condition of the grease trap is to allow that much grease down the line.


----------

